# aiming in gagsta style



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

hello everyone.
i have a weird and stupid question:
do you close one of your eyes while you sight shoot in gangsta style (using the top fork or the bands to aim) 
thanks for any replays.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I hold slingshot with my left hand and I close my left eye.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

both eyes open for me


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

an archer friend of mine from NY tells me that with one eye closed, you loose depth perception. I close one of my eyes but trying to train to keep them both open


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

One eye to aim, then both open to shoot. After doing this for awhile, you won't need to close one eye to aim. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Asa Foley (May 23, 2011)

ForkHit said:


> hello everyone.
> i have a weird and stupid question:
> do you close one of your eyes while you sight shoot in gangsta style (using the top fork or the bands to aim)
> thanks for any replays.


----------



## Asa Foley (May 23, 2011)

I have had a 100% success rate by closing both eyes, then proclaiming loudly that the ball hit exactly where I wanted it..... My son uses that hard one eye system - but then he knocks the can down and we have to walk up and reset it which takes allot of time away from shooting - with no eyes open the pesky can stays right where i put it for the entire session..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> One eye to aim, then both open to shoot. After doing this for awhile, you won't need to close one eye to aim. -- Tex-Shooter


Tex, every time you post a shooting tip it's like finding a nugget of gold.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I close both of my eyes and hope for the best!!I've killed a lot of see-through bunnies that way!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i hold in my left hand and ckose my right eye


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Both Eyes Wide Shutt.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I use the force. Look in the general direction draw and release then hope for the best.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I use the force. Look in the general direction draw and release then hope for the best.


Excellent Point!


----------



## geomsling (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont know how to shoot yet.I am of no help! sorry!


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

I close my left eye.

I am left eye dominant and need to close it to aim correctly while holding the sling in my left hand. I make my decision on range before drawing the slingshot while I have both eyes open - the same way I did with archery.

Being left eye dominant has affected me my whole shooting career.Even though I am right-handed, I actually started shooting left-handed with a BB gun when I was a kid, because of it. I switched to right-handed shooting when I got my first rifle, a bolt action .22, and realized how hard it was to use it left-handed.

If I was right eye dominant I would keep both eyes open.


----------



## Slackbunny (Jun 20, 2011)

I started out closing my left eye, but I found that my accuracy increased quite a bit when I kept both eyes open. But when I shoot with a gun I close my left eye.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Last year, left eye closed,this year both wide open-working on it!







Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Both eyes open, pure instinctive.
Philly


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I shoot both eyes open and follow through to the target, it also helps to spot any cans that may be creeping up from my peripheral position to attack me....maybe thats just my PTSD kicking in again? 


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Asa Foley said:


> I have had a 100% success rate by closing both eyes, then proclaiming loudly that the ball hit exactly where I wanted it..... My son uses that hard one eye system - but then he knocks the can down and we have to walk up and reset it which takes allot of time away from shooting - with no eyes open the pesky can stays right where i put it for the entire session..


 ha ha ha ha ha pesky cans


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

geomsling said:


> I shoot mid-air while I levitate the can!
> then I go back to bed!


he he he. just do it_ from_ bed!


----------

